# Issue opening/closing sunroof



## jeffrey_merrick (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 2005 X-Trail, and the tilt option of the sunroof no longer works - I push the tilt button and nothing happens, however the moon roof will open and close fine. Originally I thought the button was broken, but I have since tried switching it in another X-Trail and it works fine, and put a different button from that X-Trail in mine - but have had the same issue. I looked at the fuses, and the one(s) I think may be associated with the sunroof, are fine. I am not sure what else to check, the plug looks ok in the unit. Does anyone know if the tilt open and moon roof open use the same motor? Same fuse? Any other thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

The sunroof uses only the one motor for both sliding and tilting operation.

Does the sunroof initially lower at the rear when trying to open but does not slide ?


----------



## jeffrey_merrick (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for replying.

The sunroof slides fine - both ways. It is the tilt that doesn't work.

The only way to close it (cause it initially stopped working when on the tilt) is to use the slide button to close.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Just wondering if your sunroof controller has "lost it's way".
As you said, it stopped working on the tilt and you had to close it using the slide switch.

The sunroof should fully open to about 180mm from fully recessing into the roof. This will be about 500mm from the fully closed position. Does yours do this automatically when you pull the OPEN switch fully back for auto-open operation ?


----------



## jeffrey_merrick (Feb 22, 2010)

When I close it when using the slide switch, it goes to the open 180mm position.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

That sounds like some wires are reversed, either at the switch or the motor.
Has the unit been removed or adjusted sometime recently ?


----------



## jeffrey_merrick (Feb 22, 2010)

That's the thing, it just stopped working one day (left the sunroof open in my garage when I was away for a week, when I came home it wouldn't close) - that's why I thought it might have been a switch or fuse, but after eliminating those two with working parts I wasn't sure what else to do. I am also trying to avoid taking it to Nissan and having them diagnose it for whatever they charge if it is something that someone has experienced.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

OK, let's see if you can try this.
The sunroof apparently has a "resume" procedure for when the switches do not do as you expect.

1. Open the sunroof fully.
2. Close the sunroof until it is in a position less than 500mm from closed and release the switch.
3. Operate the CLOSE switch. The sunroof should recover such that it will close itself properly.

I do not know how or if this works. It is just my interpretation of what is written in the service manual.


----------



## jeffrey_merrick (Feb 22, 2010)

This seems to have worked - thanks a lot


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Talk about "long distance" trouble-shooting and problem solving LOL 

Well done Kev!


----------



## frozenwaffles (Nov 6, 2010)

i too am having this problem but i cant seem to get the reset procedure to work. the tilt switch has no operation at all for me and the open/close switch will open and close the sunroof completly, but when the sunroof clooses...once it gets near the end of its travel, it just continues to close but then tilt open. 
as a result of this you are always trying to find the 'sweet spot' by yourself to make sure its closed...


----------

